# Not dehabilitating, are you serious??



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Okay, so today I called my gastroenterologist's office because I am in college and wanted to get a note, just to make them aware, incase I have to miss class every once in a while. Well the nurse responded with "Well, are you taking your medication, it ISN'T SUPPOSED TO BE DEHABILITATING" Are you kidding me?IBS not dehabilitating?Grr just frustrated.Andrea


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I understand you're frustration!You'll get that response fairly often from ignorant people.Can you ask your GP for a note instead?Nikki x


----------



## 16868 (Sep 15, 2006)

Instead of explaining IBS to my boss at work, I just told him it was hard for me to get to work in the am because I have to sh*t alot. That is literally what I said.People don't know what to say to something like that. "sh*t" isn't a subject people want to talk about. And if you're blunt people rarely ask questions. It worked for me, they leave me alone. I get there ASAP and they know this and it lightens my stress. Now if that will work with the teachers I am not sure.But ignorant people suck. My college professor didnt beleive me and still doesn't, he thinks I just wake up late. Yes, I went from a student that was an hour early to one sqeeking in barely on time to boardline late between semesters. Actually I was getting up at 4am and doing good to get there, 45 miles away, at 7:30 but he didnt and still doesnt believe me, even with a note.Nick


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, you need to inform the university of the problem then and make it official.I find it hard to believe that with a doctors note they would not believe you.Nikki


----------



## 13623 (Sep 22, 2006)

"Instead of explaining IBS to my boss at work, I just told him it was hard for me to get to work in the am because I have to sh*t alot." I literally laughed out loud when I read this. Maybe I should try it.I'm just so sick of being embarrassed about IBS.I should just stop saying "I have stomach problems" and start saying "I'm extremely committed to my toilet."


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

well isnt it obvious the people who know absolutely nothing about ibs? hahaSome people are so frustrating arent they?


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I got an official doctor's note about my IBS when I was at university last year (I graduated in June). It was on my file, so all my tutors new and sometimes I even got extra time for assignments. My uni was great with me.Do you have a councillor at uni you could talk to? Mine really helped me.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Andrea yup:Okay, so today I called my gastroenterologist's office because I am in college and wanted to get a note, just to make them aware, incase I have to miss class every once in a while. Well the nurse responded with "Well, are you taking your medication, it ISN'T SUPPOSED TO BE DEHABILITATING" Are you kidding me?IBS not dehabilitating?Grr just frustrated.Andrea


What a dumb bi....errrrr.....female dog.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Docs don't have pain sensors that they can hook up to us. A good number STILL believe it's all in our heads.


----------



## 20270 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have often wanted to explain to people that its like I overdosed on laxitives this morning, so just leave me alone and let me cope with it. If you want to know how it feels, I can add some to your morning coffee!


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Natny:I have often wanted to explain to people that its like I overdosed on laxitives this morning, so just leave me alone and let me cope with it. If you want to know how it feels, I can add some to your morning coffee!


ahaha, i feel ya, its like that'd be the only way they'd get what you meant...stupid ignorant people. i'd like to see them walk a mile in all of our shoes and see how they'd cope.


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

I printed off a leaflet about IBS and gave it to my boss.


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Im temping at the moment, so Im never in one place more than a month or so, Ive had about 2 weeks off over the last year or so, but Ive only been officially diagnosed since about July this year, although my GP had said it could be IBS when I visited him over six months or so before that. I remember before I was diagnosed and I was working in my permenant job, I was actually stopped from going to the toilet being told "you should have gone before you left home" and my reply was "I DID now get out of my way!"







some people just dont get it - at all, and when they see by the look on your face and know that you actually arent joking, Ive noticed that they can either get all embarrassed or ignore it, Im not embarrassed by it Im just annoyed, its not my fault I have this problem. The worst time I had was just before I was diagnosed, I was having IBS D BMS every 15 minutes all day and not getting any work done, it ruined everything, driving home, concerntrating, everything, it lasted for a week like that and I lost a stone in weight, everything I was eating was going straight thru me, so I went to the GP and was put on Mabeverine, which allowed me to eat, and was fine but as soon as I finished the pack it came back again - GRR I hate IBS, and I know Im not the only one. We are all in this together. Tam


----------



## 22633 (Dec 17, 2006)

> quote:"Instead of explaining IBS to my boss at work, I just told him it was hard for me to get to work in the am because I have to sh*t alot."I literally laughed out loud when I read this. Maybe I should try it.


Haha, ditto!


----------



## 15748 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow - you need to tell your University and prob. find another doctor! My GI doc actually told me that he would give me a letter explaining my condition what it entailed and for the absences to be excused because even when I take my meds I still can have flairs. Its listed as a documented disability under the ADA act. It is a disability and you should print it out and rub your docs nose in it *winks*. Good luck but I know my advisor was very understanding when it came to my Crohnâ€™s Disease. In fact when I do miss school occasionally because of it she always will call and ask me if my professors are dealing with the situation correctly!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow thats really horrible! Id be calling back, demanding to speak to the doctor and then let them know exactly how you were treated by their staff. Actually, Id probably end up going into the office and furiously demanding an appology. Also demanding that the doctor educate their staff. Thats horrible that someone could be so ignorant.


----------



## 17947 (Feb 3, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by 79f150eople don't know what to say to something like that. "sh*t" isn't a subject people want to talk about. And if you're blunt people rarely ask questions. It worked for me, they leave me alone. I get there ASAP and they know this and it lightens my stress. Now if that will work with the teachers I am not sure.


This works for me, as well. Profanity often catches people off guard, and makes them take you more seriously, I've found.


----------



## blm (Jan 10, 2008)

I HAVE TRIED TO FIND PROOF THAT IT IS COVERED BY THE ADA BUT NO LUCK. DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHERE I CAN GET PROOF? HOW DO YOU KNOW IT IS COVERED UNDER ADA?


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

people u will not believe me when i say this but i got cured/helped by STOP GOING TO MY GP i challenge all of u on here to find a natural doc in ur neighborhood make an appt and Go u may have 2 pay out of pocket but she HELPED me she put me on now vegetarian digestive enzymes u can buy this on amazon.com and then i read the book eating for ibs and now i eat a ritz cracker before every meal and it all goes down good i am literally Cured almost i beg u all to try to do this take a enzyme and a cracker or pretzel b4 every meal and see if all ur problems arent solved also get off all coke products for life. and see what happens rite me at [email protected] and tell me ur not cured peace out guys!*


----------

